# mise à jour iPad et conservation des données



## kyala (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà mon énigme: une amie ayant un iPad 2 voudrait mettre à jour iOS5. Mais problème, elle n'a pas d'ordinateur...:hein: oui, ça arrive. Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible sans iTunes? Puis-je lui rendre service en connectant son iPad sur mon iMac, à 2 conditions: qu'elle ne perde pas ses données (photos, musique, livres...), et que je ne perde pas ma bibliothèque (ça encore, je peux m'arranger avec la TimeCapsule)??
Merci zot toute


----------



## kyala (12 Juillet 2012)

Merci merci,
je vais de ce pas essayer
On va sans doute sauvegarder ses données avant, puis faire la manip....
je vous tiens au courant dans qqs jours
à bientôt


----------

